# Klonopin Withdraw



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been taking klonopin on and off as needed for the past 2 weeks, just wondering how long you have to be on it to experience withdrawrel symptoms once u stop, im startin to take it 1 mg daily until i can see my psych, i dont wanna stop cold turkey now cuz of the fact of seizures, any input wuld be appreciated, thanks


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It varies from person to person on how long you can take benzodiazepines and not experience physical withdrawal when coming off them. But i would be very suprised if you experienced any withdrawals after only 2 weeks of use. You might get some rebound anxiety but thats about it.

The more serious withdrawals such as seizures usually only happen to people that have been on high doses of benzos for years. Your certainly not going to get that kind of withdrawal after 2 weeks.

What dose of klonopin have you been taking? You say your taking 1mg a day now thats a pretty small dose. You shouldnt get any withdrawals from that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

i had been taking 4mg, i've been kinda up and down on doses which i know isnt good so im gonna stick to 1mg daily until i can meet with my psych, at this point its actually prob been closer to a month on and off with the klonopin, but i figured the dose wuld hav to be very high and for long term use for the seizures to happen, i did get the rebound anxiety and it was real bad so thats why i was worried, thank you so much tho, i was relaly nervous for a lil there


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

4mg's isint that much. If youve been taking it on and off for about a month you shouldnt have anything to worry about. Especially if you didnt take it everyday.

Not taking the full prescribed dose everyday is not dangerous unless youve been taking them a long time. With klonopin's long half life you can get anyway with missing a dose every now and then but its not a good habit. Ive been taking 2mg's a day for 8 months or so and i can go a day or longer without any problems.

If you were taking 10mg's a day for a few years then you might want to worry about seizures.

All the same you should wait till you see your shrink to go off them. Tapering off them would be a good idea because the anxiety wouldnt come back so bad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

ya i was thinkin starting tommorow i wuld just take the normal .5 until i see my shrink, watdya think? that way i'm lowering my does, but is it dangerous to do that, cuz yesterday i took 1 mg, today 1 mg, and two days ago 2mg, is it dangerous to go down that fast or does it not matter since i havn't been on it too long?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It wouldnt be dangerous but id advise going slower if you have bad anxiety now. Hell if you still have bad anxiety stay on klonopin for awile. If your shrink thinks its a good idea for you to take them then it's alright.


----------

